# 10 sets of 10 reps



## thebeastijwc (Dec 17, 2011)

has anyone on here done this, which i know alot have how has it worked for you i was thinking about doing it for my back for a lil and maybe my biceps but mainly back. just wanna know how effective it is


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2011)

I did it for quads, it worked great.

I did 10x10 with leg press, and did no other quad movement. The key is not to use too much weight, the first couple of sets should be laughingly easy, by the 6th set you should be thinking this is getting fucking hard and by the 9th set you should realize there is no way you are going to get 10 reps in this set or the last set.


----------



## dgp (Dec 17, 2011)

If you can get 11 reps instead of 10 would you?


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes, vary all your work outs, sets and reps.

I've squated more than that, and more reps, too.


----------



## dgp (Dec 17, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I did it for quads, it worked great.
> 
> I did 10x10 with leg press, and did no other quad movement. The key is not to use too much weight, the first couple of sets should be laughingly easy, by the 6th set you should be thinking this is getting fucking hard and by the 9th set you should realize there is no way you are going to get 10 reps in this set or the last set.


 Wow, ok if that works for you.   The bottom line never put restrictions on your body.  If you can do 11, 12, or 13 do it.  Go up on weight the next set, and do it again.  People these days try to fit everything in to a specific format.  It just doesn???t work that way.  Let your body be the judge when your done.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2011)

dgp said:


> Wow, ok if that works for you.   The bottom line never put restrictions on your body.  If you can do 11, 12, or 13 do it.  Go up on weight the next set, and do it again.  People these days try to fit everything in to a specific format.  It just doesn???t work that way.  Let your body be the judge when your done.


You clearly do not get the 10x10 idea. What you are talking about is another type of training and that has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## dgp (Dec 17, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> You clearly do not get the 10x10 idea. What you are talking about is another type of training and that has nothing to do with this thread.


I am sorry it is the only training that I know. *Train till you cant train no more.* Is there any other why? Limiting your reps and sets makes no sense


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 17, 2011)

Its interesting to switch things up and put an endurance and / or aerobic aspect to your training. For competition we (at least the women) switch over to a more aerobic work out the last 2 or so weeks because you're not eating anywhere enough to build muscle and the only real goal is just to burn up glycogen to dial in. My general approach is to switch to total sets of 100 - basically, by whatever means, however many sets it takes, complete 100 reps for the given exercise. I've also approximated this as one of my approaches as I've switched from bodybuilding for several years to needing to downsize for NPC Physique - I call it my "nights of 100" -- depending on the exercise I'll do the 100 reps, or in some cases i can push it up to a couple hundred reps based on the total weight and how I'm feeling.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 17, 2011)

10 sets of 10reps is also known as German Volume Training. I think its highly effective if you do it once in a while to change up your training, especially when gains plateau. 

a good weight to use for this is about 60% of your 1rep max. for example if your bench is 225 you would do about 135. however the first few times you do it, you may not be able to do all 10 sets at 135. Drop the weight a few pounds.

heres a pretty good article on a version of GVT:German Volume Training: A New Look At An Old Way To Build Mass & Strength | SimplyShredded.com


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2011)

dgp said:


> I am sorry it is the only training that I know. *Train till you cant train no more.* Is there any other why? Limiting your reps and sets makes no sense


What makes no sense is doing the same routine over and over again, never trying new things and not learning.


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> 10 sets of 10reps is also known as German Volume Training. I think its highly effective if you do it once in a while to change up your training, especially when gains plateau.
> 
> a good weight to use for this is about 60% of your 1rep max. for example if your bench is 225 you would do about 135. however the first few times you do it, you may not be able to do all 10 sets at 135. Drop the weight a few pounds.
> 
> http://www.simplyshredded.com/germa...ook-at-an-old-way-to-build-mass-strength.html


I think the 60% thing is too low, I find that 70% works better. First time I tried 10x10 I started at 60% and I got 10 reps every set easily, so I bumped it to 70%.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 17, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I think the 60% thing is too low, I find that 70% works better. First time I tried 10x10 I started at 60% and I got 10 reps every set easily, so I bumped it to 70%.



I think it depends on what body part you're doing. For example legs are my strong suit and 70% is no problem for me, but chest at 60% is pretty hard for me. I dont even do gvt for my legs because I feel like I dont get too much out of it, however I love gvt for upper body.

Imo, the more advanced you get, the more you have tailor training for your own body.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Dec 17, 2011)

I like the idea, gonna have to put it in the "toolbox" to try out one of these weeks.


----------



## thebeastijwc (Dec 18, 2011)

sooo lets say i did it for chest since thats where my weakness is i do like 150 for 10 then work up as stated. but then would i do no more pushing chest just the 10x10 bench, could i do flys? and im thinking about doing it for biceps cause i mind f myself and i think they look to small


----------



## tbishop360 (Dec 20, 2011)

All about the endurance!!!!


----------



## Cork (Dec 21, 2011)

I would never do a 10x10 for such a small muscle like biceps.  That's overkill.  Squat for bigger biceps.


----------



## thebeastijwc (Dec 21, 2011)

all the old pros said they did it and they all had amazing biceps


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 21, 2011)

thebeastijwc said:


> all the old* pros* said they did it and they all had amazing biceps


 

they were pro's... I don't think we are on that level.....


----------



## ALBOB (Dec 21, 2011)

dgp said:


> I am sorry it is the only training that I know. *Train till you cant train no more.* Is there any other why? Limiting your reps and sets makes no sense



Way to think outside of the box.


----------



## thebeastijwc (Dec 21, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> they were pro's... I don't think we are on that level.....


 
im on that lvl in my mind so


----------



## DFINEST (Dec 21, 2011)

While working in corrections,
I've seen many inmates do 
600 reps in 60 minutes routine.
At the start of each minute,
you do 10 reps.
The rest period begins at the end of your set
until the exact start of the next minute


----------



## zoco (Dec 22, 2011)

You can do the GVT 10x10 from time to time to change things a little bit.Although if you are a natural trainee you are likely to see a decrease in strength and mass after about 4 week due to overtraining. You'll get terrific pumps every workout though


----------



## thebeastijwc (Dec 22, 2011)

yea man i was thinking doing 10x10 like once a month to change things up


----------



## nugget13 (Dec 24, 2011)

dgp said:


> I am sorry it is the only training that I know. *Train till you cant train no more.* Is there any other why? Limiting your reps and sets makes no sense


 what he is talking about is similar to FST-7, where you purposely limit yourself on the first few sets that way you do not burn out. The point is to be able to use the same weight for the last set as you did for the first- yes the first set will be easy but the last will be brutal


----------



## bobbyboy (Dec 24, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I think the 60% thing is too low, I find that 70% works better. First time I tried 10x10 I started at 60% and I got 10 reps every set easily, so I bumped it to 70%.


 

I do 10x10's periodically when I follow a program designed by Anthony Ellis. I choose a weight that I think I could get around 20 reps with. This method has worked pretty well for so far. It feels pretty good to lower the weight and go for more reps every 6 to 8 weeks or so.


----------

